# All dialects: jar



## Ghabi

Hello everyone. I want to ask what word(s) do you use for "jar" in your dialect. Do you use the same word for different things (pickled fruits, jam, cookies ... etc)?


----------



## rayloom

Hijazi: برطمان bar6amaan


----------



## Mahaodeh

In PA it's مطربان and in IA it's شيشة.


----------



## Masjeen

KW: قوطي


----------



## Mahaodeh

Isn't that used for a can? (as in "a can of beans").


----------



## Masjeen

قوطي أو علبة كلها تستخدم
مثل قوطي عسل أو قوطي جبن


----------



## إسكندراني

I've never seen a jar of cookies. For a glass jar as used to store pickles or jam, we say برطمان in Egypt.
Else for a small box (plastic or china) it's a علبة.


----------



## samatar

!!!!!!!
برطمان ؟!!!!!
آسف بس هاي أغرب شغلة بسمعها بحياتي! كثير مضحك لأنه نحنا في فلسطين منقول مرطبان !

أبصر شو الأصل..

على كل حال، مرطبان تستخدم عنّا لأوعية زجاجية.. إذا علب من بلاستيك، منسميها علبة..
وحسب رأيي الشخصي، علبة زجاج صغيرة صغيرة مش مرطبان.. بردو علبة.



I said I find this very funny because we say martaban (while everyone else seems to say martaban)... I wonder why

Anyway, we say martaban to refer to any glass container. If it's from plastic we just call it 3ilbi ('ilbi).
Also, I wouldn't call a small glass container a martaban - only the larger ones.


----------



## elroy

أنا كمان كان رد فعلي نفس الإشي.

"برطمان" بتذكرني بولد صغير بعدو بعرفش يحكي منيح. 

متل ما قلت منقول "مرطبان"، وفي ناس كمان بقولوا "مطربان".

بس أنا برأيي المرطبان بقدر يكون صغير. يعني مثلاً هدول مراطبين ولو انهم صغار.

أظني الكلمة مرادفة لكلمة jar بكل سياق، لإنه بالإنجليزي الـjar كمان دايمًا من أزاز.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

masjeen said:


> قوطي أو علبة كلها تستخدم
> مثل قوطي عسل أو قوطي جبن



يعني القنينة القزاز تسموها قوطي؟ مو العلبة المعدنية؟ بالعراق القوطيّة (مؤنثه) هي بس المعدنية مثل قوطيّة بزاليا، واللي مصنوعة من القزاز يسموها شيشة مثل شيشة عسل


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks everyone. Is it (برطمان/مرطبان ;شيشة ;قوطي) always made of glass? Do you call Winnie the Pooh's jar with that name? The word مرطبان (probably related to رُطَب; مرطّبات) seems also used in Persian and in Urdu.


----------



## rayloom

A clay jar is called in Arabic jarrah جرة. The word is still used in the Hijaz, although not common because it's rare to find a clay jar.
By the way, bar6amaan and mar6abaan are from Turkish martaban. And I believe (at least in the Hijaz) they are used for glass jars only.
And Arabic jarrah is the origin of the word jar in English.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=jar


----------



## Ghabi

rayloom said:


> By the way, bar6amaan and mar6abaan are from Turkish martaban. And I believe (at least in the Hijaz) they are used for glass jars only.


Thanks Ray. Turkish! You've piqued my curiosity. I did some quite search which leads to me to this. Now we've traveled from the Arab peninsula to Burma!


----------



## rayloom

Ghabi said:


> Thanks Ray. Turkish! You've piqued my curiosity. I did some quite search which leads to me to this. Now we've traveled from the Arab peninsula to Burma!



Interesting...an Arabized name of a port in Burma!
Thanks for the info 
Now you've piqued my curiosity


----------



## TryingToSwallowHansWehr

So would قوطي be the most cross-dialectal noun, at least for smaller tins/cans/jars? What would be the most appropriate word in MSA?


----------



## rayloom

TryingToSwallowHansWehr said:


> So would قوطي be the most cross-dialectal noun, at least for smaller tins/cans/jars? What would be the most appropriate word in MSA?



Actually mar6abaan/bar6amaan are used more commonly I think. They're used in the Levant, Egypt and Saudi.
Not sure if it's used beyond that.
I'm guessing قوطي is used more in Iraq and Eastern Arabia. Also not sure if it's used beyond that.
Maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## Masjeen

mahaodeh said:


> يعني القنينة القزاز تسموها قوطي؟ مو العلبة المعدنية؟ بالعراق القوطيّة (مؤنثه) هي بس المعدنية مثل قوطيّة بزاليا، واللي مصنوعة من القزاز يسموها شيشة مثل شيشة عسل



كلمة شيشة مو معروفة عندنا أنا صراحة أول مره أسمعها
وفعلا كلامج صح القواطي حق المعدن أكثر من الزجاج
لكن الكلمة ممكن تستخدم حق عبوات اللي من زجاج
 كلمة قلاص بعد تسخدم مثلا قلاص جبن


----------



## إسكندراني

I think with that winnie-the-pooh picture you've extended the definition of jar to encompass what I call a pot.
That forces me to introduce the Egyptian بَلّاص (http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بلاص - warning, مشربية & خابية have dual meanings which arabic wikipedia has confused) and قدرة (see http://www.google.com/search?q=%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%86&) - but now we're verging on talking about any kind of وعاء (container)!


----------



## Archaeomania

Rayloom has read my thoughts...


----------



## clevermizo

In English, I don't think jars are exclusively made of glass. I associate as well any container that has a screw-on top, like this. So, we can have plastic jars in English. Can you have a plastic مرطبان in Arabic, or would one call that something else?


----------



## إسكندراني

clevermizo said:


> In English, I don't think jars are exclusively made of glass. I associate as well any container that has a screw-on top, like this. So, we can have plastic jars in English. Can you have a plastic مرطبان in Arabic, or would one call that something else?


I would call it a علبة


----------



## Egyptlover

بالنسبة لي سأقول برطمان بلاستيك. أي إناء بهذا الشكل أسميه "برطمان" فإذا كان زجاجياً فهو "برطمان إزاز" وإذا كان بلاستيكياً فهو "برطمان بلاستيك".


----------



## samatar

No no no that's a علبة, the one from plastic !

By the way - we do use the word وعا (without hamza, container)


----------



## cherine

Egyptlover said:


> بالنسبة لي سأقول برطمان بلاستيك. أي إناء بهذا الشكل أسميه "برطمان" فإذا كان زجاجياً فهو "برطمان إزاز" وإذا كان بلاستيكياً فهو "برطمان بلاستيك".


وأنا أيضًا.​


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> In English, I don't think jars are exclusively made of glass.


 You're right, actually.  I agree with you. 





> Can you have a plastic مرطبان in Arabic, or would one call that something else?


 Unlike Samatar, I think you can.  I would have no problem with calling the thing in your picture a مرطبان.

And I don't seem to be the only one.  See this, for example.


----------



## Josh_

I have also heard بطرمان (baTramaan) in Egyptian, but since it was not mentioned here I imagine it must be used by the lower classes or among the فلاحين.


----------

